
Ask HN: Please provide resume templates? - christopherDam
Hi HNers<p>Please provide your resume in word format. If you want please delete your name or personal information.<p>I am not getting calls with my current resume. I just want to compare with others or want to know how others present their-self.
Please share your resume if possible it might help others.<p>Thanks
======
alain94040
It would be less intrusive if you simply put a link to your current resume.
There are quite a few people on HN who are hiring managers or at least take
part in their company's hiring efforts, and can give you relevant feedback.

PS: maybe an insistence on Word is the problem - PDF (or web) has been the
better format for resumes for 10 years now.

------
zwiteof
The issues with most resumes isn't the template. It's the mediocre content
full of fluff and buzzwords rather than anything tangible.

------
semicolondev
You could check the monthly who wants to be hired thread.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10492088](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10492088)

------
Styn
Maybe look here for inspiration?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10502227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10502227)

~~~
swcoders
Thanks it helped me. I was also looking for it.

